
Jeff Sessions claims that sanctuary cities have more crime. He’s wrong - endswapper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2017/07/14/jeff-sessions-used-our-research-to-claim-that-sanctuary-cities-have-more-crime-hes-wrong/
======
masonic
[He announced, “According to a recent study from the University of California,
Riverside, cities with these policies have more violent crime on average _than
those that don’t._ ”]

...

[In fact, our study suggests a different conclusion: Municipalities that chose
to designate themselves as sanctuary cities for undocumented immigrants
experience crime rates no higher _than THEY_ (that sampled subset of sanctuary
cities) _otherwise would_.]

Fake news. That's not a "different" conclusion; that's a conclusion about
_completely different criteria._ For him to be "wrong", they'd have to show
that the violent crime rate for sanctuary cities overall is not greater than
that of all other cities overall.

They only included a few cities in the stated study (they are not listed in
its abstract).

------
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

